# ford 5000 pto



## spungebum (Apr 17, 2015)

Oops, as newbie apologise for originally posting in wrong spot.
hi,
new here but have been a lurker for a while with much appreciated information learned.
I have not come across my problem as below:
Ford 5000 diesel, manual, not auto shift.
PTO on slasher has become increasing weaker over time.
Today with rotary hoe/tiller on it would stall hoe blades easily even though they were working in same direction as tractor, virtually as soon as they touched the ground.
Rear fluid up to full level, topped up with universal tractor oil.
Maybe wrong fluid, filters blocked, something worn. BUT:
If I reverse using the tiller and the blades are against the direction of travel making it even harder, the thing is unstoppable and will till down to full depth with no problem. Same applies to slasher.
From reading manual and service manual, I understand pto comes from main drive so direction shouldn't matter.
Any advice or clarification would be much appreciated as slashing 20 Acres in reverse is not much fun.
Apologies in advance if I have missed this somewhere else.
Thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy spongebum,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

First thing you need to get is a shop or service manual for your tractor. I get by with an I&T shop manual. They have a troubleshooting section covering the PTO. Ebay usually has a good selection of manuals.

Your 5000 has an independent PTO. It is actuated by hydraulic pressure. From my manual, for a PTO clutch that slips under load:
A. Low rear axle oil level (you already checked this one).
B. Failure of hydraulic pump (low operating pressure).
C. Failure of connecting pipe.
D. Control valve stuck open.
E. Control valve spring broken.
F. Cast iron sealing rings on clutch broken.
G. Clutch piston sealing rings broken.
H. Brake piston sealing rings leaking. 

Good Luck. Let us know how it is going.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

You can do a pressure test of the of the control valve/regulator pressure setting externally. A manual will illustrate/explain how to connect the gauge. Takes some "cobbling" to get the connections right. On my tractor (Ford 3610) the pressure should be 220psi-230psi. Your pressures may be different.


----------



## spungebum (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you guys for your speedy replies.
I have the manual and have been lightly through the troubleshooting, not pressure tests though.
Was curious why it works so well in reverse, hoping something simple may have been out of adjustment and this would give a clue.
Will start looking deeper and let you know.
Thanks again.


----------

